# Returning to the States - Easy or Difficult?



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

I have been hired to do a job in the U.S. and I will need to take some of my equipment (tools of my trade) with me. I am going to be gone for about four months on this tour. There is a possibility I could borrow a friend's car. He is from the U.S., but the car is registered in his father's name, and the title is in his father's name, etc. 

A million questions come to mind. Maybe you could help me with some of them? Would I be hassled by the Mexican or U.S. border/customs people if I were driving a car not registered in my name? I would obviously have the car pretty full of my things, so I would have a lot more than just a suitcase. I am a musician, so I would have a lot of music equipment and clothes and my personal things. 

I have my FM2 Visa. What are the Mexican/US border/customs regulations for a returning US immigrant bringing his belongings back into the US? Would I have to produce receipts for my things? Just about all my equipment is old and I do not have any receipts for my synthesizer, amplifier, costumes, clothes, etc. Would I have to pay customs duties to anyone for my own belongings? 

Could this be do-able if I shipped everything Fed-Ex, or maybe took a plane and purchased cargo boxes for my equipment to take with me on the plane? 

Any advice, websites, etc., would be welcome. 

Thanks. 

Vortexijah


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

You say "returning US immigrant", so you're not a U.S. citizen? What then, Permanent Resident?

I think at the very least you're going to need notarized permission from the owner of the car, which is your friend's father as far as the law is concerned.


----------



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion. The terminology sometimes confuses me. I am a U.S. citizen, born in NYC. I said "immigrant" because I moved to Mexico to live with my wife. And I'm just leaving Mexico temporarily to do this job.

Thanks for the info on getting a notarized permission from the owner of the car! 

V.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You might still have a hassle with getting the car back into Mexico, unless it is Mexican plated. On departure, the owner is required to stop at Aduana/Bancerjito to get the 'importada temporal' sticker removed from any foreign vehicle and to obtain a formal, computer generated receipt. You might accomplish that, if you have a copy of his INM documents and the original importation documents. However, getting it back into Mexico would be a real challenge, since you aren't the owner and you can't have his INM original documents, etc.
You also will have a personal problem, in that you have an FM2, which restricts the time you can be out of the country. You may have to cancel it and revert to a 'no inmigrante' status, if you plan to exceed that time. I suggest that you check with INM. They may give you a one time exemption for the current year, but charge it against the five year restriction total. Don't forget to get it stamped out and back in; very important to eventual completion of 'inmigrado' requirements.
Customs is more strict now than they were in earlier years. I don't know about the USA, but coming back with more than $1000 USD worth of stuff can get problematic. Over that amount will be dutiable and over $3000 will require a broker, as I understand it. Shipping wouldn't save you anything, I'm afraid, other than freeing you to take a bus or a plane. You might look into that option, though, even if you had to pay for excess baggage. It solves the serious car problem and really difficult potential complications, requiring your friend's father to be present at the border.


----------



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks so much RVGRINGO for your extensive and really helpful reply to my questions. You even anticipated some problems that hadn't even occurred to me! I appreciate it!

V.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

When I brought in my car to mexico, the title was in my friends name. Even though he had signed it over to me and I had a bill of sale, they didnt care, US title and registration was in his name. What I had to do after a little bit of fussing was to get EVERYTHING notorized and signed over by him that he authorized me to bring it into mexico.

I have shipped things both ways, large boxes packed full. DHL usually got me the best rate - I never had a problem receiving things in the US, but in mexico I received a big import duty that I had to pay before they would deliver the boxes to me.



Vortexijah said:


> I have been hired to do a job in the U.S. and I will need to take some of my equipment (tools of my trade) with me. I am going to be gone for about four months on this tour. There is a possibility I could borrow a friend's car. He is from the U.S., but the car is registered in his father's name, and the title is in his father's name, etc.
> 
> A million questions come to mind. Maybe you could help me with some of them? Would I be hassled by the Mexican or U.S. border/customs people if I were driving a car not registered in my name? I would obviously have the car pretty full of my things, so I would have a lot more than just a suitcase. I am a musician, so I would have a lot of music equipment and clothes and my personal things.
> 
> ...


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I can offer some of my own experience since I too am a musician and travel back to the US frequently to play concerts and tour.
I either drive my own car or fly so I can't comment on the issues of the borrowed car but that does sound complicated at best.

As for equipment - what instrument do you play or what equipment are you wanting to take?

I am a guitar player and I have driven back several times with multiple guitars and my amplifier as well as all the regular accessories required. No one asks many questions about the equipment in either direction. The US folks hardly even glance at the gear when I enter and when I return on the Mexican side, they just ask questions about what kind of music I play -- they don't seen too concerned about the equipment. 

When I fly I usually take just a guitar and I rent the other equipment (if it's not a pure acoustic concert - then I don't need any more equipment). Frequently the venue procures the gear as part of the contract - very common. If you are doing more of an old fashioned road trip kind of tour and you have to haul around your own gear, then I would rent equipment on the US side and take it with (assuming you fly).

Flying with gear is EXPENSIVE, so I don't think that will make financial sense for you unless you have some un-rentable piece of gear. I just saw a Colombian harpist at Cervantino and he flew in his big Colombian harp for the concert... however, the Cervantino Festival payed for the expense. I'd love to be able to bring my chosen amplifier with me on a plane but it doesn't make $$ sense. I usually have fairly good luck with the rentals (except in Africa!!!) but it's not my normal rig so it's never ideal.

Anyway, good luck with the tour! I hope what I said is of some help.


----------

